# Some seedling progress



## tnyr5 (Feb 7, 2021)

Chiu Hua Dancer x St Swithin, deflasked around August 2018



Wössner Kolorand x rothschildianum, this was deflasked late fall of 2018, if memory serves


Paph Madame Casiello Seedlings, these are blooming size, based on the size of the first to bloom



Platanthera blephariglottis, 1st year seedlings



Cochlioda rosea x Gomesa echinata, from a flask John Dunkleberger gave me. Deflasked Nov 2020, big pseudobulb is the growth since deflasking. 


1st year Calopogon tuberosus


Paph Triple Bella x micranthum (supposedly). About 2 years out of flask.


Paph Micran Magic, about 2 years out of flask. Slow but steady growers.


Paph philippinense v. roebbelenii, from Woodstream. Deflasked Dec 28, 2016. Broke the stem by accident or it would have bloomed last year.


----------



## tnyr5 (Feb 7, 2021)

And just for giggles, Mexipedium xerophyticum, deflasked March, 2016.


----------



## Justin (Feb 7, 2021)

Great growing


----------



## My Green Pets (Feb 7, 2021)

Everything looking great!


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 9, 2021)

nice plants (nice socks...)
well done.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Feb 9, 2021)

Is it all the seedlings of Micran Magic you have? 
I would love to have one!


----------



## PhragNewbie021 (Feb 9, 2021)

Do you raise in a tent in your basement or House? Nice growing!


----------



## tnyr5 (Feb 9, 2021)

Happypaphy7 said:


> Is it all the seedlings of Micran Magic you have?
> I would love to have one!


Believe it or not, that's all one plant. Stolon proliferation in flask. I only kept the two plants that did it.


----------



## tnyr5 (Feb 9, 2021)

PhragNewbie021 said:


> Do you raise in a tent in your basement or House? Nice growing!


Yeah, tent in a basement. More room than when I grew in my bedroom, but so far, things don't grow quite as well down there.


----------



## tnyr5 (Feb 22, 2021)

Another fun thing. Harvested a thaianum pod today. #1 x #4. This is line breeding for fragrance and easier plants. Both parents bloomed less than two years from flask, are good rooters without the need for 70° nights year-round, and both are intensely fragrant (for their size) 
with a scent very much like Phalaenopsis bellina.


----------



## richgarrison (Feb 23, 2021)

hand raised for some of that when its available, and if its available...;-) i'll drive out and pick up... and bring beer...


----------



## littlefrog (Feb 23, 2021)

I wish I could grow that species... It hates me.



tnyr5 said:


> And just for giggles, Mexipedium xerophyticum, deflasked March, 2016.
> View attachment 25265


----------



## MorandiWine (Feb 26, 2021)

I’ve said it before, Anthony is THE BEST grower I have ever known.


----------



## tomkalina (Feb 26, 2021)

Tony - Any cultural hints for Phrag. xerophyticum? Mix, light level, fertilizer, watering schedule, etc.? In other words, how are you growing them. Thanks.


----------



## tnyr5 (Feb 26, 2021)

For the mix: Equal proportions of #3 perlite and seedling orchiata to make the base, then mix 5 parts of that that with 1 part crushed oyster shell. Add a touch of charcoal if you want. Plant, then top dress with chick grit or yellow play sand.
As for light, it grows 28in from a 400w Iwasaki 6500k halide in a tight reflector, so very bright. Summer days 16hours, winter days 11-12 hours. Grow hot for most of the year and water frequently, every other day in my 65% humidity conditions. In winter, for 3 months, reduce the water to once a week, but with very high humidity , days in the 70's, nights in the high 40's if you can. For water, I use RODI with Klite and 30-10-10 mixed to 50ppm total Nitrogen content, and feed with every watering. In winter, RODI mixed with some tap water for a total of 10ppm TDS.


----------



## tnyr5 (Apr 17, 2021)

Update on the Chiu Hua Dancer x St Swithin:


----------



## tnyr5 (Oct 18, 2021)

My babies are starting to get big. These are all Wössner Kolorand x roth. They'll be 3 years from flask in about a month.


----------



## My Green Pets (Oct 18, 2021)

These all look so great. Just a joy to behold.
I want to send you my unhappy Paphs so that you can save them.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 19, 2021)

Nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 25, 2021)




----------



## ScientistKen (Nov 6, 2021)

tnyr5 said:


> Yeah, tent in a basement. More room than when I grew in my bedroom, but so far, things don't grow quite as well down there.


I started growing in basement a few years ago and temp is one of the challenges, especially for flask seedlings. I killed a lot of flask seedlings by using my former method (dome over heated tray and NZ sphag). The heat mat was plugged into light timer so temp dropped to 60F, all the dew fell in the crowns and within 24 hrs of deflasking I had killed large numbers. It was kind of spotty certain paphs seemed more susceptible. I have a tented off area for my flask seedlings now and it helps a lot.


----------



## ScientistKen (Nov 6, 2021)

Also, I grow mostly phrags which like the cooler basement temp. I see that some of my warmer loving orchids tolerate but don't thrive in that environment.


----------



## BrucherT (Nov 7, 2021)

tnyr5 said:


> Another fun thing. Harvested a thaianum pod today. #1 x #4. This is line breeding for fragrance and easier plants. Both parents bloomed less than two years from flask, are good rooters without the need for 70° nights year-round, and both are intensely fragrant (for their size) View attachment 25722
> with a scent very much like Phalaenopsis bellina.


Hey I’m curious about this statement: “without the need for 70° nights year round…” My lone thaianum (compot of 2 plants) is growing well for 2 years in a high open decorative terrarium in a southeast window. Temperatures are ambient with no effort to control them. Winter nights drop into the 40s in that window. Are you saying thaianum will never bloom in those conditions? Or that it can’t survive? My plant looks great and has grown several new leaves but as of yet no sign of bloom and the growths do look blooming size…thank you.


----------



## tnyr5 (Nov 11, 2021)

I was referring specifically to the plants in my care. That said, 40s is a bit cold for thaianum!


----------



## tnyr5 (Nov 11, 2021)

Beginning to deflask my cross of thaianum x sukhakulii, which Ross Hella registered as Memoria Rapee Sagarik this year. Grew like weeds in flask once they got into my hot growspace. Hope to see blooms in less than 2 years!


----------



## BrucherT (Nov 11, 2021)

tnyr5 said:


> I was referring specifically to the plants in my care. That said, 40s is a bit cold for thaianum!


Dang it I’m torn…I feel like the plants are happy, winter and summer. No burning. Growth is slow but perfect. I don’t really have a warm winter spot. If it doesn’t bloom in another year, I’ll do something.


----------



## tnyr5 (Nov 24, 2021)

Well, this one's not a seedling, but a new acquisition that'll definitely be put to use in breeding,
Paph volonteanum. Also, it's currently the rarest plant in my collection.


----------



## BrucherT (Nov 25, 2021)

tnyr5 said:


> Well, this one's not a seedling, but a new acquisition that'll definitely be put to use in breeding,View attachment 30725
> Paph volonteanum. Also, it's currently the rarest plant in my collection.


Why “albescent?” Hope it sprouts some growths for you.


----------



## richgarrison (Nov 25, 2021)

tnyr5 said:


> Beginning to deflask my cross of thaianum x sukhakulii, which Ross Hella registered as Memoria Rapee Sagarik this year. Grew like weeds in flask once they got into my hot growspace. Hope to see blooms in less than 2 years!



nice roots!.... can't wait to see the outcome!


----------



## tnyr5 (Nov 25, 2021)

BrucherT said:


> Why “albescent?” Hope it sprouts some growths for you.


It's almost pure green with white petal "spoons" and a tiny flush of pale purple on the proximal petal margins and the staminode shield.


----------



## richgarrison (Nov 25, 2021)

dupe


----------



## BrucherT (Nov 26, 2021)

tnyr5 said:


> It's almost pure green with white petal "spoons" and a tiny flush of pale purple on the proximal petal margins and the staminode shield.


Very interesting. My standard volonteanum’s leaves are much more silvery. Thank you for the comparison and explanation.


----------



## tnyr5 (Nov 26, 2021)

With my friend Sarah's permission, here is the previous bloom photo, it does have a new growth coming, btw
:


----------



## tnyr5 (Nov 26, 2021)

Back to seedlings: Here are a couple very tiny Liparis lilifolia that I had to deflask early due to contamination. Thought for sure they were goners, but apparently not. The leaf you see is barely 1/4in long.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Nov 27, 2021)

Love seeing growing green babies!!


----------



## tnyr5 (Nov 27, 2021)

Flasking is going well, too. Can't tell you what these are, beyond "Mini Cattleys," because they aren't my crosses, but I'm pleased with the progress.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Nov 27, 2021)

That is cool!! 
I'm not getting into flasking mysefl...yet. I need some big space first. I'm sad enough not to be able to grow lots and lots of seedlings out of flasks.


----------



## BrucherT (Nov 27, 2021)

Happypaphy7 said:


> That is cool!!
> I'm not getting into flasking mysefl...yet. I need some big space first. I'm sad enough not to be able to grow lots and lots of seedlings out of flasks.


But you just sell the flasks and grow one compot….


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Nov 27, 2021)

BrucherT said:


> But you just sell the flasks and grow one compot….


Even that is difficult for a hobby grower with little space as each compot contains a bunch of seedlings that will only get larger with time.


----------



## Karp60 (Nov 27, 2021)

tnyr5 said:


> Chiu Hua Dancer x St Swithin, deflasked around August 2018
> View attachment 25255
> 
> 
> ...


Very happy, strong seedlings


----------



## tnyr5 (Nov 27, 2021)

Finally have all the thai x suk potted up, some flasks were much too rooty to separate.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Nov 28, 2021)

Cute little things!! Some may stay small due to thaianum influence but others might grow out quite large for the cross.
I have a thaianum primary that is larger than either parent species. Go figure!


----------



## tnyr5 (Nov 28, 2021)

I'm inclined to think other way around: most will bloom in 2in pots and a few outliers will get big. Ross's seem to be staying tiny and he didn't use thaianum as the pod parent, like I did, which could theoretically help them stay a bit smaller. We'll see, though. We'll see. I've got 75 chances to get what I want, lol.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Nov 28, 2021)

That's what I meant to say. You would expect most out of such a pairing on the small side since both parents are small & compact. 
By the way, the plant I have has thaianum as a pod parent. just saying. haha I don't believe thaianum being a pod parent influences the size of the resulting progenies any more than when it is used as a pollen parent unless there has been enough numbers to cross examine this and confirm.


----------



## tnyr5 (Nov 28, 2021)

Only one way to find out. Which thaianum primary do you have?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Nov 28, 2021)

tnyr5 said:


> Only one way to find out. Which thaianum primary do you have?


Just two. Thaianum x armeniacum and then thaianum x some kind of brachy I can't remember.
T x A were mostly in the shape of a mini armeniacum but the one with the best flower is like a giant armeniacum in plant appearance. That's the only one I kept. The brachy hybrids are still babies so I will have to wait until they start to flower.

I have seen a very nice example of thainum x suk online. wish you the best!!


----------



## tnyr5 (Nov 28, 2021)

Thanks! I used this thaianum and a $250 suk from Hilo, so they should be very nice.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Nov 28, 2021)

Nice wide dorsal and even the leaves rounder than some I've seen of the species! Good luck!!


----------



## tnyr5 (Dec 5, 2021)

Cryptopus paniculatus, everything above my thumb is new growth since April.


----------



## JayeL (Dec 6, 2021)

Tnyr5 - Well done on the Crytopus! I have only ever grown dissectus and elatus, but I absolute love this genus and it's crab-claw like petals. Pls post a pic of the flower when it spikes.

JL


----------



## tnyr5 (Dec 6, 2021)

JayeL said:


> Tnyr5 - Well done on the Crytopus! I have only ever grown dissectus and elatus, but I absolute love this genus and it's crab-claw like petals. Pls post a pic of the flower when it spikes.
> 
> JL


Ugh dissectus is a dream plant of mine, but sadly, even seed is unobtainable here.


----------



## tnyr5 (Dec 6, 2021)

Thaianums.


----------



## Karp60 (Dec 7, 2021)

tnyr5 said:


> Back to seedlings: Here are a couple very tiny Liparis lilifolia that I had to deflask early due to contamination. Thought for sure they were goners, but apparently not. The leaf you see is barely 1/4in long.View attachment 30771


Very tiny, good luck with them!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 8, 2021)

Nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tnyr5 (Dec 9, 2021)

Meanwhile, in the restricted section...


----------



## tnyr5 (Dec 10, 2021)

Deflasked nearly 3 dozen Goodyera pubescens. Some are showing heavy white overlay.


----------



## tnyr5 (Dec 10, 2021)

An unreasonable number of Tipularia discolor


----------



## BrucherT (Dec 11, 2021)

tnyr5 said:


> Deflasked nearly 3 dozen Goodyera pubescens. Some are showing heavy white overlay. View attachment 31043
> View attachment 31044


Wonderful! Following as this is a native species. Never seen anyone flask it.


----------



## tnyr5 (Dec 11, 2021)

Today's deflasking: About 40 Goodyera tesselata


----------



## tnyr5 (Dec 14, 2021)

* sigh * I still have 30 flasks to go...


----------



## tnyr5 (Dec 23, 2021)

June to December (I put a digital white dot on one leaf to mark it as the same so it would be easier to follow):


----------



## tnyr5 (Dec 26, 2021)

Xmas germinations: 
Prince Edward of York 'Sublime Botanical Noodliness' x rothschildianum 'Mt Millais' FCC/AOS, etc etc etc. 


Dactylorhiza viridis



Platanthera clavellata (ostensibly, I pollinated it with grandiflora, but being such a tiny thing, it's very likely that I just accidentally selfed it. )


----------



## richgarrison (Dec 26, 2021)

tnyr5 said:


> June to December (I put a digital white dot on one leaf to mark it as the same so it would be easier to follow):



When I do that the fans always blow them off. How do you get them to stick? 


;-)


----------



## tnyr5 (Dec 26, 2021)

You just have to know how.


----------



## tnyr5 (Dec 27, 2021)

Platanthera Bea Pinkepank (ciliaris x blephariglottis) This is why you put them in 6in pots. These are big enough to bloom.


----------



## tnyr5 (Dec 27, 2021)

More Bea Pinkepanks, almost all blooming size, which will mean they bloom less than 2 years from pollination. That's 15 Platantheras down, about 130 to go lol.


----------



## tnyr5 (Jan 2, 2022)

Whew, that was close. Pulled the sheath from the PEOY, there would have been 7. Can't have that; I'd have to honor my bet with Leslie lol.


----------



## BrucherT (Jan 3, 2022)

Oh no! Why?


----------



## orchid527 (Jan 3, 2022)

BrucherT said:


> Oh no! Why?


Excellent question!! Mike


----------



## tnyr5 (Jan 3, 2022)

Because I told Leslie that if it ever bloomed with 7, I'd take it to judging. I never said WHEN I'd let it bloom with 7. And I'm SO not dragging a 30lb, 3-feet-in-all-directions plant to judging in February lol.


----------



## BrucherT (Jan 4, 2022)

tnyr5 said:


> Because I told Leslie that if it ever bloomed with 7, I'd take it to judging. I never said WHEN I'd let it bloom with 7. And I'm SO not dragging a 30lb, 3-feet-in-all-directions plant to judging in February lol.


I’m astonished that you could bring yourself to chop it!


----------



## tnyr5 (Jan 4, 2022)

Oh, that's easy. I am a grower of roots; flowers are incidental. At this point I see no reason to let it bloom unless there are going to be 20-something flowers at once. Besides, I have half a dozen slippers in spike to keep me visually occupied.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 26, 2022)

tougher than I


----------



## tnyr5 (Jan 29, 2022)

*Whistles while he pollinates*


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Feb 3, 2022)

I mean, for a good grower with confidence, why not? hehe
By the way, is that SFG Wotan?? If yes, how many flowers did you get since that last time? I remember it being pretty big clump and you were expecting a big show. 
And what is it crossed with? micranthum again? I want one!!


----------



## tnyr5 (Feb 4, 2022)

That's Wotan's sibling, Fricka. It decided to bloom its flowers out of sync, so I'm breeding it this year. Wotan lives with my friend in California, lol. This is x Chou Yi Ladywings; I'm curious if anitum's tendency to enhance segment width will come through. Three more flowers to go yet.


----------



## tnyr5 (Feb 4, 2022)

Cypripedium reginae just beginning to germinate!


----------



## tnyr5 (Feb 13, 2022)

Another Paph mother flask germinating



And a first spread on a Masdevallia:


----------



## tnyr5 (Feb 17, 2022)

* wipes brow * deflasked around 100 Platanthera yesterday, only 150 more to go.


----------



## tnyr5 (Feb 28, 2022)

More Platantheras


----------



## tnyr5 (Mar 31, 2022)

Looks like I'll be up to my armpits in Cyp reginae


----------



## SEMO-Cypr (Mar 31, 2022)

Awesome! Let us know if you ever decide to sell some of those seedlings.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 31, 2022)

Good luck.


----------



## Carmella.carey (Mar 31, 2022)

why reginae?


----------



## Cearbhael (Apr 1, 2022)

Wow, my State Flower! They are native to MN. They are an orchid that loves the rich acidic Northern MN soil! They are common near the peat bogs that host Tamarack and Black Spruce. The dropped needles keep the soil on the acidic side! I can grow them on the East side of my home. They prefer east morning sun with shade during the hot time of the day. They can be very tall with gorgeous strappy foliage. No one here recommends pot culture, so good luck! They go dormant under the snow in winter. I do know folks in northern MN who grow large patches of Cyp Reginae, on the East side of their home on Lake Vermilion! I got to see the incredible display while they all were in bloom! Took my breath away! I expected small plants, and they were tall and the flowers good sized! Very Impressive!! They thankfully are grown by Orchid growers since gathering wild orchids is illegal. They are treasured and protected! We have seen Reginae more and more offered for sale! MN orchid growers (at least one) has been working on growing them and hybridising to get orchids that are friendlier to garden culture. Now that I have successfully grown Phrags, I know I am capable of giving them the care they need to succeed. They need to be kept moist, not wet…
I ENVY you your stash of baby Cyp Reginae


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 1, 2022)

Do you ever flask p ciliaris? A group I’m a part of May have interest


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 1, 2022)

cnycharles said:


> Do you ever flask p ciliaris? A group I’m a part of May have interest



Contact John Lonsdale? I thought he sold them in the past. Edgewood Gardens


----------



## SEMO-Cypr (Apr 1, 2022)

Linus_Cello said:


> Contact John Lonsdale? I thought he sold them in the past. Edgewood Gardens


Thank you for this contact! I’ve been looking for several Trillium species he has..


----------



## tnyr5 (Apr 1, 2022)

Eek, let me condense lol. 

I did reginae because I could.

They grow in pots just fine. 

I'll do ciliaris later in the year, more interested in cracking grandiflora/psycodes/peramoena. Ciliaris & it's close relatives are pretty easy to germinate but not so easy in pot culture.


----------



## Cearbhael (Apr 1, 2022)

I only said they don’t do well in pot culture due to the need for many months of Winter temp. Max of 32 degrees or lower, or they won’t come up in the spring…if your out of the proper climate you need to offer artificial freezing to succeed in pot culture! I prefer the idea of mass plantings outdoors myself! This is what I wish to have on the East side of my home


----------



## tnyr5 (Apr 1, 2022)

Apparently speed is an inheritable trait. These are Platanthera ciliaris 'Speed Demon' x blephariglottis, getting ready to bloom less than two years from pollination.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 4, 2022)

Robert's Flowers has P. ciliaris for sale. Maybe he flasks them? ROBERTS FLOWER SUPPLY


----------



## NYEric (Apr 4, 2022)

Me some please!!!


----------



## tnyr5 (Apr 5, 2022)




----------



## NYEric (Apr 5, 2022)

FANTASTIC!!! What media/pots/watering system are you using!?


----------



## tnyr5 (Apr 10, 2022)

Eric finally got to see them in person.


----------



## tnyr5 (Apr 17, 2022)

tnyr5 said:


> Whew, that was close. Pulled the sheath from the PEOY, there would have been 7. Can't have that; I'd have to honor my bet with Leslie lol. View attachment 31497





Alright Leslie, you win. That's the second time it tried to bloom with 7. I'll start grooming it for judging.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 18, 2022)

tnyr5 said:


> Eric finally got to see them in person.


Still amazed!!! Thank you.


----------



## tnyr5 (Apr 21, 2022)




----------



## NYEric (Apr 21, 2022)

And this is indoors!! I cant imagine that without mosquitoes and gnats!


----------



## tnyr5 (Apr 21, 2022)

* Whistles while he pollinates *


----------



## tnyr5 (May 14, 2022)

Tony: "*huff* Be with you in *wheeze* just a minute




Tony's thaianums: *pig in sh!t noises*


----------



## tnyr5 (May 20, 2022)

Digging this ciliaris, not as orange as some of the others, but wonderful shape & presentation.


----------



## tnyr5 (May 22, 2022)

Cyp californicum...this should be very interesting...


----------



## NYEric (May 23, 2022)

I hope you waited for last night to take those photos! Otherwise, are you crazy with lights in the heat!!!???!!


----------



## tnyr5 (May 23, 2022)

It's only 90-92° (32-33°C). The Paphs love that. 
Cyps and such are upstairs in my bedroom with the AC running. They never see temps above 72° (22°C).


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 31, 2022)

For the plantatheras, are you working with Longwood Gardens, who's nearby to you?









Science Behind the Beauty: Orchid Conservation at Longwood


Longwood developed its Orchid Conservation Program in 2015 to ensure that a variety of orchid species are saved for generations to come.




longwoodgardens.org


----------



## tnyr5 (Jun 17, 2022)

Much flasking today


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 21, 2022)

That’s a lot


----------



## MourningStar (Jun 22, 2022)

Absolutely gorgeous plants!
They're very happy indeed


----------



## MourningStar (Jun 22, 2022)

tnyr5 said:


> Much flasking todayView attachment 35078


*drools* 
Where abouts do you get your glass jars and lids from?


----------



## tnyr5 (Jun 26, 2022)

They were given to me when I inherited the flasking equipment, but you can get them at Phytotech.


----------



## MourningStar (Jun 27, 2022)

tnyr5 said:


> They were given to me when I inherited the flasking equipment, but you can get them at Phytotech.


Thankyou!


----------



## tnyr5 (Jun 29, 2022)

The Wössner Kolorand x roth are in the 55cm leafspan range now. Hoping to see flowers in the next 12 months.


----------



## eds (Jun 29, 2022)

Looks like one of NYEric's photos!


----------



## tnyr5 (Jun 29, 2022)

Lol they're just posing.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 1, 2022)

All good growers use their stoves for plants!


----------



## tnyr5 (Jul 2, 2022)

Replating Cyp reginae this evening.


----------



## tnyr5 (Aug 1, 2022)

* sigh * I may need to re-evaluate how many of these things I keep lol.


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 2, 2022)

…. As with greenhouses… you just need a bigger frig!


----------



## Karp60 (Aug 4, 2022)

tnyr5 said:


> The Wössner Kolorand x roth are in the 55cm leafspan range now. Hoping to see flowers in the next 12 months. View attachment 35206


Very exciting!


----------



## tnyr5 (Aug 8, 2022)

Neottia bifolia spiking in flask


----------



## NYEric (Aug 10, 2022)

Twayblades!? Now all you need is some biting flies and mosquitos!!!


----------



## tnyr5 (Aug 10, 2022)

All the twayblades shall be MINE!!!


----------



## Guldal (Aug 11, 2022)

eds said:


> Looks like one of NYEric's photos!


 Indeed, it does! The only other person, apart from Eric, I've seen cooking Paphs on the stove! 

Wonderful and instructive thread, Anthony (or do you prefer Tony?)! Please, keep us posted!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 11, 2022)

Tony, are you transplanting these to the wild in your area?


----------



## Ed Weber (Aug 11, 2022)

tnyr5 said:


> All the twayblades shall be MINE!!!


He is insane. I can vouch for that.


----------



## tnyr5 (Aug 12, 2022)

Wait, why are you on slippertalk? Begone, pest!


----------



## tnyr5 (Aug 12, 2022)

NYEric said:


> Tony, are you transplanting these to the wild in your area?


I will grow them in pots. I have suitable habitat for many species on the family property, but this is not one of them.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 15, 2022)

OK. Keep up the good work.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Aug 15, 2022)

Nice! Those aren't too far off from flowering size


----------



## tnyr5 (Aug 15, 2022)

They're spiking in flask lol


----------



## NYEric (Aug 16, 2022)

tnyr5 said:


> I will grow them in pots. I have suitable habitat for many species on the family property, but this is not one of them.


do you take humidity, soil and pH info where you find the plants?


----------



## tnyr5 (Aug 16, 2022)

Usually, yes, along with sun position/ direction the slope is facing, if any, and a note of what trees they're growing under, but it's tough to say if the ones that germinate in flask are going to want exactly the same conditions as the parents.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Aug 16, 2022)

tnyr5 said:


> Usually, yes, along with sun position/ direction the slope is facing, if any, and a note of what trees they're growing under, but it's tough to say if the ones that germinate in flask are going to want exactly the same conditions as the parents.


If they're spiking in flask, then I'm sure they are saying something like, "screw what mom and pops had back home, I wanna stay in this warm, nutrient rich sauna!"


----------



## NYEric (Aug 17, 2022)

tnyr5 said:


> Usually, yes, along with sun position/ direction the slope is facing, if any, and a note of what trees they're growing under, but it's tough to say if the ones that germinate in flask are going to want exactly the same conditions as the parents.


Cool.


----------



## tnyr5 (Sep 1, 2022)

* intro to O Holy Night starts playing *.
Ohhhh holy craaaaaaap, I sprouted peramoeeeeeeeenaaaaa....


----------



## tnyr5 (Oct 9, 2022)

Getting close now. The largest Chiu hua dancer x st swithin is pushing a second growth, the largest Wössner Kolorand x roth is 2 ft across.


----------



## tnyr5 (Oct 9, 2022)

Paph flasks I produced for a friend.


----------



## richgarrison (Oct 10, 2022)

tnyr5 said:


> Paph flasks I produced for a friend.


Wow those are wide leaves. Are u sure some phal seed didn’t fall in there ?


----------



## Karp60 (Oct 10, 2022)

tnyr5 said:


> Getting close now. The largest Chiu hua dancer x st swithin is pushing a second growth, the largest Wössner Kolorand x roth is 2 ft across.
> View attachment 36381
> View attachment 36382


Great size, they are not too far from flowering…..good luck


----------



## tnyr5 (Oct 26, 2022)

Karp60 said:


> Great size, they are not too far from flowering…..good luck


Speak of the devil...


----------



## tnyr5 (Nov 26, 2022)

tnyr5 said:


> Finally have all the thai x suk potted up, some flasks were much too rooty to separate. View attachment 30805
> View attachment 30806
> View attachment 30807
> View attachment 30808


A year later and many are starting to push new leads, so I'm guessing spikes could happen any time now.


----------



## tnyr5 (Dec 16, 2022)

Heh, well, I was right. 3 visible new leads and a 4th peeking out of the next leaf up, plus what appears to be a spike is pushing up inside that small leaf in the crown. 1 year & 1 month from deflasking, about 2 years & 3 months from pollination. A few others look like they will spike in the next month, too.


----------



## Carmella.carey (Dec 19, 2022)

Wow! Paphs grow fast compared to big catts.
-Patrick


----------



## tnyr5 (Dec 31, 2022)

Roots on my thaianum x Hellas flasklings.


----------



## richgarrison (Dec 31, 2022)

Better put those roots back! The leaves really need them!


----------



## tnyr5 (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## BrucherT (Jan 1, 2023)

Brave man untangling these. I’ll never do it again.


----------



## Carmella.carey (Jan 1, 2023)

tnyr5 said:


> View attachment 37572


They look great! What do you plan to put them in?
-Patrick


----------



## tnyr5 (Jan 1, 2023)

BrucherT said:


> Brave man untangling these. I’ll never do it again.


No choice. Flask roots don't die in compot for me; they get ever more hopelessly entangled.


----------



## tnyr5 (Jan 1, 2023)

Carmella.carey said:


> They look great! What do you plan to put them in?
> -Patrick


Orchiata, rexius bark, charcoal, perlite, silica sand & oyster shell.


----------



## Carmella.carey (Jan 1, 2023)

tnyr5 said:


> Orchiata, rexius bark, charcoal, perlite, silica sand & oyster shell.


What size/grade for the barks?
-Patrick


----------



## tnyr5 (Jan 1, 2023)

The most correct answer is: what I have available at the moment, lol.
But it's mostly medium grade with a top dress of smaller stuff.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 3, 2023)

they are might healthy seedlings. The cross should be very interesting


----------

